# Rabbits! 12-23



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Went out for the morning with another OGF member. His Beagle did a great job for us. Put up three rabbits and we bagged two of them. Couple great chases to listen to and enjoy. 

Roughrider, always a pleasure! Thanks for having me along.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

awsome!!! fried rabbits is the best!!! im heading out monday !


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing like listening to the Beagles and watching for the bunny. Hope to get out in the next few weeks.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Here in Tuscarawas County I'm looking for someone with a good rabbit dog. We're overrun with rabbits and the cover's thick, you need a dog to hunt them, which is why I don't hunt them myself. Had a guy here with a very young beagle that kept losing the scent, couldn't follow a trail. If you've got a good dog, you'll find good hunting here. PM me for details.


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you think a younger bird dog could pick up on rabbits? Ive got a buddy with a 6 on the scale of ten bird dog....The only guy i know who loves to hunt and has a dog. He doesnt do much this late in the year hes older than me and would rather sit in a deer blind. Im new to it all, im 27 but have just not had the money/time to hunt. Ive grown up around hunting but am just now able to pursue the hobby seriously. He loves to see his dog run some birds. It would be interesting to see how they do on rabbits. I would love to get there next year with him and see how his dog would work rabbits if you are interested shoot me a PM and ill run it by him.


----------

